

Traditional Marketing is Dead.  What's Next? - xper01
http://xper-blog.posterous.com/traditional-marketing-is-dead

======
xper01
Thanks all for the great comments.

Ohashi,

I'm responding to your questions inline below:

a) how should they run campaigns? The goal of marketing is to give someone a
favorable impression, get someone to remember, and eventually take action
(usually by purchasing something). What leading edge companies are now doing,
Apple is a good example, is getting "closer" to consumers...seeking to
intellectually, physically, and emotionally engage them. The best way to do
this is through experiential marketing because you are more involved
physically and mentally than with other marketing techniques. I'm co-founder
of a startup in the space, but if you're interested shoot me an email and I'll
connect you with folks who have been providing experiential marketing
solutions to Fortune 500 companies for the last 20 years and can provide you
with information on the process of developing experiential marketing campaigns
(ex. <http://www.blazinstar.co.uk/>).

b) examples of well run campaigns on facebook? Although I wouldn't call it
traditional, facebook uses ads which i believe is an outdated marketing
technique. This is why we are creating our own platform.

Thanks again for the comment.

